
Reimagining the electric slot-car racing set - evanh2002
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-new-king-of-toys-71a7738c5b7c#.l8rw4yg26
======
CM30
Well, this is a pretty cool instance of technology improving a classic toy.
Love the idea of giving the cars the ability to fire (fictional) weapons at
each other, ala Mario Kart and other console racing games. Switching lanes is
nice too.

Now all we need is the ability to put a little camera on the car so we can
control them in first person view. That would just be amazing.

------
mikepurvis
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shJoZQW7JMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shJoZQW7JMQ)

Gameplay starts ~4mins in, check out the epic setup at ~6mins.

------
baldfat
So would it be bad if I changed my kids Christmas list (Everything they want
is Robots they can build) they are aged 4 and 9 :)

~~~
thoughtpalette
I thought the same after seeing this! haha. I want it for me...

